

A Demo From 1990 of Disney Animation Software on the Amiga - ilovecomputers
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSeYivHZpB8

======
cesare
The Amiga was really ahead of its times. It came out in 1995 (just a year
after the first Mac) and it already had preemptive multitasking, custom audio
and video coprocessors (with 16m colors, stereo sound) etc.

I still have my Amiga 1200 (although my first one was an A500).

~~~
indigoshift
High five!

I still have two A500+ machines, one of which has a 42MB external HD with this
program on it. :)

I did a 192-frame, full-color animation in DPIV back around 1996. Took me five
days to finish. Still trying to figure out how to migrate it to my XP box.

------
JunkDNA
I'm struck by how incredibly simple the software looks. It's admittedly a very
unfair comparison, but when I compare the UI and ease of use in that demo to
something like Blender, it does make me wonder if graphics software has fallen
off in usability over the years as more and more "stuff" gets shoved into it.

~~~
cesare
You're comparing a simple 2d traditional (cel) animation software with a full
blown 3d modeling/rendering/video editing/game engine suite.

------
dazzawazza
A lovely piece of software and some lovely moustaches there.

I wonder if anything creative came out of that software or is it all sitting
lost on a floppy disc somewhere?

Is there any modern equivalent to that software?

~~~
cesare
<http://www.pencil-animation.org/>

~~~
ilovecomputers
Thanks so much for that link and I thought I was stuck with Synfig.

